# "Likes" off, then on, then off again...



## Frederik Magle

Yesterday, and today, the server software has been updated/upgraded.

Many of you have probably noticed that the Likes system disappeared, then came back on, and then disappeared again. It _will_ be back, and you should not lose any previous likes, but the next couple of days expect it to come and go as we are solving teething problems, optimizing the system, etc.

I apologize for the inconvenience.

-Frederik


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Thank you for this information. I could access TC and use the likes/thanks function a few hours ago at work, and now I've come home and see it gone, so I was getting concerned whether something is wrong with my system.


----------



## JACE

Thanks for the update.

And, more importantly, thanks for helping to keep the board up and running!


----------



## Weston

I agree. We are grateful for the opportunity just to be here.


----------



## millionrainbows

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thank you for this information. I could access TC and use the likes/thanks function a few hours ago at work, and now I've come home and see it gone, so I was getting concerned whether something is wrong with my system.


That's the difference between you & me, SiegendesLicht; I was concerned that my "like" function had been disabled as a punitive measure.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

millionrainbows said:


> That's the difference between you & me, SiegendesLicht; I was concerned that my "like" function had been disabled as a punitive measure.


I've written my share of disagreeable and potentially infraction-worthy posts, however I think most people on here can distinguish between honest opinion and trolling/stirring up controversy for the sake of itself. I have nothing to fear.


----------



## hpowders

I don't _likes_ this state of affairs one bit.


----------



## Albert7

Cool hoping that we can get the likes counter back too.


----------



## Badinerie

Till then Im recording my likes in a Database and as soon as the likes are back up I will transfer them to the forum in one glorious expulsion of positivity.....


----------



## arpeggio

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Guest

My life is meaningless without validation from strangers.


----------



## Itullian

hope they're coming back


----------



## GioCar

May I say one thing?
After two/three day without this feature, I'm even more convinced that I "dislike" the Like system...
Am I the only one?


----------



## Ingélou

GioCar said:


> May I say one thing?
> After two/three day without this feature, I'm even more convinced that I "dislike" the Like system...
> Am I the only one?


Probably not. But my reaction is the opposite. After three days without 'likes', I'm falling out of touch as the notifications kept me abreast of who was posting and possibly answering my posts, and I have no way of acknowledging that I've read my friends' posts or of appreciating a witty observation.

For me, TC without likes has definitely lost some of its savour. Am I the only one?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kontrapunctus said:


> My life is meaningless without validation from strangers.


You and me both, eh?

:lol:


----------



## Taggart

GioCar said:


> May I say one thing?
> After two/three day without this feature, I'm even more convinced that I "dislike" the Like system...
> Am I the only one?


Some do, some don't.

Likes are a very useful way of marking where you are in a thread. They were much simpler than subscribing. If people liked your post, you could check a thread to see if there was any action.

I don't think we needed the "popularity contest" page to see who was the most liked poster or who gave the most likes.

I didn't appreciate the way the likes count came off the profile and were on posts. I didn't appreciate the way, when you got a notification, that likes given and received were mixed in so you couldn't easily see who liked you. The absence of avatars was also a nuisance.

Still, hopefully, it'll be all back to normal.


----------



## Weston

Taggart said:


> Some do, some don't.
> 
> Likes are a very useful way of marking where you are in a thread. They were much simpler than subscribing. If people liked your post, you could check a thread to see if there was any action.


This exactly. I never realized how much I used likes as a navigation tool until they were missing. It's nice to have them back. I can hardly wait for the weekend to explore the site a little more deeply than I have been.


----------



## Ukko

I like the like as a notice-of-activity in a thread. when the like is about a not-so-recent post, it is also a test: What was I on about there, anyway?

:lol:


----------



## Frederik Magle

As you may have noticed, the likes are back! I hope they are here to stay this time 

I had to turn them off due to a serious performance issue, but it should be fixed now (crossing fingers).

-Frederik


----------



## Itullian

it has to open a new screen just to see what the like is?


----------



## hpowders

Frederik Magle said:


> As you may have noticed, the likes are back! I hope they are here to stay this time
> 
> I had to turn them off due to a serious performance issue, but it should be fixed now (crossing fingers).
> 
> -Frederik


Mr. Magle,

I have been "auditioning" the new system and find it very easy to use. The "likes" history appears as a column in my profile, so I can easily backtrack to find out who gave me "likes".

Regards,

hpowders


----------



## Itullian

Having to open a new screen just to see what the like is for is somewhat inconvenient


----------



## Frederik Magle

Itullian said:


> Having to open a new screen just to see what the like is for is somewhat inconvenient


That's the way the new software works upon install. I'm not sure it can be changed, but I'll look into it.

EDIT: Upon further inspection, it does not appear that it can be changed short of a major re-coding, which is not realistically possible.


----------



## hpowders

Like I said. I find it very easy to use.


----------



## Frederik Magle

hpowders said:


> Like I said. I find it very easy to use.


I'm glad you like it!


----------



## hpowders

Frederik Magle said:


> I'm glad you like it!


I believe most members enjoy the extra sense of communication they get with the "likes" system.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I must say that I preferred it when likes were shown "in post" rather than in a separate bar between posts.

In any case, "first world" problems, these are.

Cheers to Mr. Magle for all the efforts. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Is there any way to filter the likes to separate out likes given from likes received?

PS Thanks for all the hard work. If the site stays up more that can only be good.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taggart said:


> Is there any way to filter the likes to separate out likes given from likes received?
> 
> PS Thanks for all the hard work. If the site stays up more that can only be good.


I miss seeing my 'likes' on my profile. All of my hard work. All of those smiling faces I elicited.

Put it back up. PleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEE? _;D_

I think the other Narcissists besides Myself would agree. . . fervidly.


----------



## Frederik Magle

Taggart said:


> Is there any way to filter the likes to separate out likes given from likes received?
> 
> PS Thanks for all the hard work. If the site stays up more that can only be good.


You're welcome  The plan is for the site to stay up at almost all times.

Currently there is no option to separate the given and received likes, but I will suggest it to DragonByte (the coders).



Marschallin Blair said:


> I miss seeing my 'likes' on my profile. All of my hard work. All of those smiling faces I elicited.
> 
> Put it back up. PleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEE? _;D_
> 
> I think the other Narcissists besides Myself would agree. . . fervidly.
> 
> View attachment 58434


I sympathize with the pain  However, you can still see your most recent likes - both given and received (currently 14 days, but I expect it will be raised to 30 or more, soon) - on your profile, under the "Post Thanks / Like" tab.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Frederik Magle said:


> You're welcome  The plan is for the site to stay up at almost all times.
> 
> Currently there is no option to separate the given and received likes, but I will suggest it to DragonByte (the coders).
> 
> I sympathize with the pain  However, you can still see your most recent likes - both given and received (currently 14 days, but I expect it will be raised to 30 or more, soon) - on your profile, under the "Post Thanks / Lie" tab.


Mr. Magle, you're adorable, and I _thank_ you. . . but I need to see_ all _of my likes-- past and present, if not future. _;D_


----------



## Taggart

Marschallin Blair said:


> I miss seeing my 'likes' on my profile. All of my hard work. All of those smiling faces I elicited.


Just click on Post Thanks / Like to the left of any of your posts and you'll see the numbers that used to be on your profile.


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> Just click on Post Thanks / Like to the left of any of your posts and you'll see the numbers that used to be on your profile.


In fact, it seems you can do that on any post by any member, not just your own posts.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taggart said:


> Just click on Post Thanks / Like to the left of any of your posts and you'll see the numbers that used to be on your profile.


_THANK YOU_, Taggart. <blowing a kiss> _;D_

I would have never have figured that out.

Hidden-in-plain-view has never been one of my strong points.


----------



## Taggart

Interesting. I suspect the like count could be going wrong.

I just checked my notifications. I had two "clicked likes" for the *same post*.

OK I know what happened. I clicked like for the previous post in the thread and then, immediately, clicked like for the next one.

I then got - clicking too fast - but both clicks obviously registered. It only shows one like on the post.

Question is Dragonbytes - the supplier - consistently talks about the click count - so what is being counted?


----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> In fact, it seems you can do that on any post by any member, not just your own posts.


Just as you could view them on a member's profile.

There's an option in settings to turn off the stats. That means nobody can see them even you. The likes tab on the profile is still visible though.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Any chance the "thanks" labels can be removed from underneath user names / notifications, etc, since the thanks option has now been removed?


----------



## Albert7

Anyone know whether the likes counter is back?


----------



## Taggart

albertfallickwang said:


> Anyone know whether the likes counter is back?


See this - http://www.talkclassical.com/35323-likes-off-then-then-3.html#post776437 - for more details.


----------



## arpeggio

*Likes Received*

I have run into a problem with the likes received.

When I check the "Post Thanks/Like" Tab in the "My Profile Page", it does not display the likes I have received. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Taggart

arpeggio said:


> I have run into a problem with the likes received.
> 
> When I check the "Post Thanks/Like" Tab in the "My Profile Page", it does not display the likes I have received. Anyone else having this problem?


They're not easy to spot. Look for names other than your own on the left hand side to see who liked you or look for your name on the right hand side.

I can see one at 17.08 (my time) and another at 16:39 both for this post.

It would be much better if they were separated.


----------



## arpeggio

Taggart said:


> They're not easy to spot. Look for names other than your own on the left hand side to see who liked you or look for your name on the right hand side.
> 
> I can see one at 17.08 (my time) and another at 16:39 both for this post.
> 
> It would be much better if they were separated.


I know. I still could find any likes received, although a few appeared today.


----------

